# Dämpfer/Gabeleinstellungen (PSI/Bar/kg/Pound)



## Trek8000 (22. Mai 2004)

Hallo Biker,

habe mir die Manitouanleitungen zum Thema Dämpfer.- Gabeleinstellungen durchgelesen, und bin mir nicht so sicher ob das für jeden klar ist.

Bei den Einstellungen zur Gabel steht z.B.:

... die Luftkappe oben auf dem linken Rohr abnehmen und die Gabel auf den gewünschten Luftdruck aufpumpen (75 % des Fahrergewichtes bei Gabeln mit 80 mm Federweg bzw. 50 % des Fahregewichts bei 100 mm Federweg und mehr).

Da wir im Europäischen Raum mit kg und bar abeiten, würde das beit 90 kg Körpergewicht und 100 mm Federweg bedeuten, das wir jetzt versuchen die Gabel mit 45 bar aufzupumpen !!

Das ist sicher nicht sehr empfehlenswert.

Also meiner Meinung nach müsste es folgendermassen klappen:

Körpergewicht von kg auf lb (Pound) umrechnen.

1 kg = 2,20459 lb

90 kg = ca. 198 lb

50 % davon ergibt ca. 100 psi

Soll bedeuten:
1. SPV (rote Kappe) auf 50 psi aufpumpen.
2. Hauptkammer (schwarze Kappe) auf 100 psi aufpumpen.
3. Negativfederweg messen, und wenn dieser zu groß ist, noch mehr Druck in die Hauptkammer.

Das Feintuning am SPV, wie groß der Negativfederweg sein soll, und Druck.- und Zugstufeneinstellung habe ich erst mal weggelassen.

Sollte ich damit nicht richtig liegen, gebt mir bitte Bescheid (was sagt Staabi dazu ???) !!!

Gut Bike

Trek8000


----------



## mstaab_canyon (24. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

die Angaben in den Answer Handbüchern sind tatsächlich in PSI und amerikanischen Pfund (ungefähr 468gr.), von daher liegts Du mit Deinen Einstellungen ganz richtig.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nifnaf (28. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

nun bin ich auch Besitzer eines Canyon XC4     und demzufolge auch des Manitou SPV-Dämpfers und schon habe ich die ersten Fragen.   

Beim Lesen der beigelegten Handbücher (HB) -Manitou-HB  und das Fahrrad-HB von  Canyon - bin ich auf eine Umgereimtheit gestoßen. 
Im Manitou-HB wird von einem Maximaldruck von 12 bar in der SPV-Kammer  geschrieben, während im Canyon-HB von einem Maximaldruck von 8,9 bar geschrieben wird. 
Welche Angabe ist denn jetzt richtig? Kann es sein, dass der Fehlerteufel hier zugeschlagen hat, denn die PSI-Angabe im Canyon-HB stimmt mit den Manitou-HB überhein.

175 PSI entsprechen in etwa 12 BAR und nicht 8,9 BAR
Genau wie 50 PSI in etwa 3,4 BAR und nicht 2,8 BAR 
Bei den 100 PSi sind sich beide HB's einig ca. 6,9 BAR.   

Wer hat da den Taschenrechner bedient?       

Hier kann man das nachrechnen http://www.sengpielaudio.com/Rechner-druck.htm 

Der maximale Druck für die Luftfederkammer sollte ca. 20 BAR/300 PSI nicht übersteigen, siehe Seite 14 des Manitou-HB's. Dort steht zwar nichts davon, aber wenn die Pumpe ca. 20 BAR aushalten soll, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass das in etwa stimmt.

Genug belehrt, aber ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung im Schreiben von Bedienungsanleitungen und anderen Broschüren, man kann sich das 1000 mal durchlesen und meint es sei fehlerfrei aber seltsamerweise findet irgendeiner immer noch einen Fehler, diesmal war ich es.   

Ich werde mich morgen mal an die Einstellung des SVP-Dämpfers machen und dann mit dem neuen Bike ein Töurchen machen.


Gruß

Nifnaf


----------

